# Check Out This 8" Backflow Assembly Done By Tampa Bay Plumbers



## tampabayplumber (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Someone should be around soon to escort you to the door

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## tampabayplumber (Feb 5, 2013)

*Need some guidance.*

Not looking to step on toes here. Just showing some of our work. Let me know what I can do differently. I willbe more than happy to comply.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Post a intro, every one here knotted what adc rpz and what a pvb is this is for professionals not diy slim chance any one here would call out contact you for repairs or testing


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

No anchors for the supports?
No bypass? My state requires a protected bypass, not sure about FL.
And a link drop lol how ironic.


----------



## tampabayplumber (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys... didnt mean to step on toes here. Just looking to post some of our work. We are not a DIY and I did post an intro. Brutal. Sorry for upsetting ya'll next time I post I will be more specific. Just getting the hang of things. I am not some out of the country spammer looking for cheap thrills, we are an honest Plumber here in Tampa. Again, my apologies.


----------



## tampabayplumber (Feb 5, 2013)

About the preventer. FL does not require us to install a protec. bypass. The supports are under the valves, not required anchor here in FL.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I edited your post, but I left the picture. 

You are not allowed to sell your companies services in posts by dropping links.

A link in your sig line is fine.

Thanks.

AG


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you have a pic with a wider shot or pics taken from diff angles? Some RPZ installations have insufficient drainage to handle full disharge when the DP relief vents! I've seen bad flooding on some properties


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The Best Plumber in Tampa Bay home of Terd Burns

Terd Burns? Sounds like the day after eating hot wings.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tell me you didn't torque those bolts with that pipewrench and channellocks. If you are going to take a pic, get all the tools off the device and pick up those two old gaskets! Yeeesh!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice work, that must have been fun to install.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why are the gaskets so thick on spool?? Is it a ductil I spool??


----------

